# ADSL USERS

## DArtagnan

At the beginning load the ethernet module:

# modprobe <your card module>

Then load the ppp interface:

# modprobe ppp*

Now configure your eth0 interface:

# ifconfig eth0 <ip add.> netmask <netmask add.>

Good lock!

THANKS MKSOFT FOR THESE STEPS.

----------

## Kensai

I got some quetions in this matter:

1. How I know the module of my card?

2. And you said to configure the eth0 interface but if my connection is via DHCP with dynamic IP how I do this?

OK just to explain more about my connection here is more info about it:

DSL and ATM 

DSL Line Selection: Automatic

Connection Type: PPPoA

PPP on Demand: 0 Minutes 

Hardware Address Override: Use the built-in hardware address.

ATM Circuit Identifier: VPI: 0 VCI: 35

ATM Encapsulation:Routed LLC

ATM PVC Search:Enabled

Broadband IP: Obtain IP address automatically.

Broadband DNS: Obtain DNS information automatically.

-Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> > 1. How I know the module of my card?
> ...

 

----------

## Kensai

Ok pardon me being so newbie but hwen you say run dhcp command is just in the console writing "DHCP"? and the man page is DHCP man right?

-Sorry and Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Ok pardon me being so newbie but hwen you say run dhcp command is just in the console writing "DHCP"? and the man page is DHCP man right?
> 
> -Sorry and Thanks

 

I see that DHCP does not have man page but you can google, yes run 'dhcp' with the right parameters

----------

## avendesora

Network setup from the install guide probably answers most of your questions.

----------

